# Fresno, CA



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sweet.. only 1.5 hrs from me .. i'll see if my cousin Chris is going

btw, my Dre came out of Fresno


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I was born in that fugly town .... but raised in Anaheim ... let us know how the show goes


----------

